

Show HN: Hive – Share and track your shortened links with real-time tracking - Spadow
http://hive.gl

======
ksatirli
This looks interesting and beautifully designed, too. The API seems to be very
compatible with the one Bitly offers.

I also like how your pricing is slightly in favor of Europeans right now.

[EDIT]

Any plans for offering the ability to style the "create a shortened URL" page
so customers can offer public shortening services with their own subdomains?

~~~
Spadow
Hi, I am glad that you like hive.

We already offer custom domains so you can use your own domain to shorten
links. However, this is only available for the user himself and not for a
public audience.

